# EdgeStar vs. Vinotemp



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

After going through my humidor yesterday, it is already overflowing and I really need to bite the bullet and start my winedor so I can start keep boxes. I have been going through all the builds.. What are the pros and cons of Vino vs Edgestar? No one around here has them in stock so I will have to order it. Thanks


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't speak on the Vinotemp, but I do have the EdgeStar 28. Check out my thread here: quo155's EdgeStar Build

I love mine, and if I ever have to get another one...I will buy the same.

I guess the only thing I could say about the two is that I find the EdgeStar for much less than the Vinotemp. For me, it ES looks great (as they both do) and mine holds the temp right where i want it. Before moving, I always had it in my garage and it kept the temp good, even during the summer...and here in Texas, it gets hot!

Also, I will be posting some new pics to my build thread hopefully today, or this weekend for sure.

In the end, I think they are both good units...I went with the ES due to price and I love it!

Another BOTL here, bcannon87 has the ES28 as well and as far as I know...he loves his too.

Good luck on your new endeavor!


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks. It seems that the edgestar is deffinately better pricing.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

+1 on what Tommy Said!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Some seem to be going with the New Air ( AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light )

I'm leaning in this direction myself. Forest makes nice looking drawers for this model and I like the black as well... plus not sure about the pros and cons but the edgestar has a dial for temp on the inside back and the New Air has the touch button with LED display on the front (I would assume this would be better so you can set temp and not have to open and close the cooler to turn up and down the temp control).

Plus another thing is price... though Edgestar is a killer cooler what I have read and seen and the price is great no doubt... the New air is even less. Right now with the 7% discount it comes in at a total of $191.42 Shipped! I see you dont live in CA so you wont have to pay tax either.

Right now CA has the Edgestar for $230.00 shipped so with the new Air you will save almost 30 more bucks.

Just throwing this out there since I am really researching to make a purchase myself and I am starting to lean more toward the New Air. Read the reviews on there site as well, there are alot guys leaving reviews on the Air and Water site about converting it to a cigar humidor.

Here is the link to Forrests drawers and if you scroll down to the bottom it shows a picture of the New Air with drawers in it to get a feel for how it looks: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/288447-wineador-drawers-shelves-5.html


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ohh wow I found this link as well.... its Air and Waters eBay site and the price is $175.00 but comes with free shipping!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-28-Bottle-W...49633060?pt=Refrigerators&hash=item27bb82c124

Still comes with 30 day money back return as well.

So now on this deal you save another $16 bucks!

I think I will be jumping on this very soon now for this crazy price.


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zirotti (Dec 26, 2011)

I should have my Edgestar on Friday! Also place an order with Forrest for the drawers/shelves. Hopefully can have those relatively quick as well. I really like the Vinotemp but the Edgestar saved me $250...


----------

